# Glasgo Dovetail Jig



## Yorky (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought a used Glasgo Dovetail jig at an auction. It is manufactured by Wood Joint Inc, Auburn Washington. Does anyone know how this jig works as it didn't come with instructions. Thanks


----------



## hdandblues (Jan 19, 2015)

I have manual for the jig, it works great

send msg to [email protected], and I'll send a copy to ya


----------

